# Rose BTAs wandering



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had a green BTA for ages now. He found a good spot and has never moved. I recently made a trade deal for a 3-4" rose BTA. I've wanted one for ages! I haven't even picked him up yet and now I'm second guessing myself and wondering if it was a bad idea. 
I've been reading that they tend to wander quite a bit more than the greens. I have 2 tanks I could put him in (including the one with the gbta, which I've read is ok?) but both have quite a few corals that I really don't want damaged. Add to that that I'm going away for 10 days at the end of January. My housesitter is more than capable of dealing with things (he has reef tanks) but I don't want to intentionally leave him with extra work!
Anybody have any input?
I'm absolutely going to fulfill my end of the deal, so *IF* I decide not to keep him, does anyone want him? He would be free or trade for frags or ? to someone with a size-adequate and mature tank only... And *pickup* would be in *Burlington* only...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

do not know what to tell you. I had Green and it was perfect for 7 months, but I brought and put on the other side of the LR red one. The tentacles form both were connected sometimes and soon they both start to decline. The new one was probably just acclimatizes, but green was dying and one month later, I took it out. Since then red one is doing better. Just my experience which did not go well

The beginning was nice and happy..., but it did not work



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you find the rbta wanders more than the green does? 
With your experience, I def won't put the rbta in my 90! I'd be mad as hell if my gbta got hurt, he's my favorite thing in the tank!
If the rbta settled right in to the 40, it would be fine, but if he wandered around and stung all my frags, I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The green, which I got from OZI in the beginning of the year never moved (probably one time in the beginning)

Few months later I got Red one, which I wanted to put on the other side of then tank. This one was from SUM and it never get attached itself properly, until moved to the back and was death there.

The latest one on the picture is did not move at all. It stays were I placed it til today.

have a look on this place and probably you can contact here with the questions

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've been on that site a LOT since I made the deal.  I think it might have been one of the articles there that scared me, about them wandering...
I just don't know...it's soooo pretty but I hate rocking the boat.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just take it. End of January is not soon yet and It will have time to settle

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, you're bad! You gonna take it if it doesn't work out?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL, you're bad! You gonna take it if it doesn't work out?


wouldn't you find a spot with all of these 

90g reef
75g softie tank with Zephyr, the mutant huge GSPuffer
60 FW community
20g FW with Frankie, the Turgidus Puffer
40g frags n stuff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Only the 90 or 40 would suit a nem. The 75 has consistently high nitrate levels and inadequate lighting...



sig said:


> wouldn't you find a spot with all of these
> 
> 90g reef
> 75g softie tank with Zephyr, the mutant huge GSPuffer
> ...


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know enough about them yet, but I have a pink they moved the very first day and then settled in. He has made minor adjustments but mine found a spot he really likes and hasn't moved anywhere else.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I think I have it figured out. I'm going to section off a portion of the tank with eggcrate, and hope he settles in on some rocks there. Then when I get back from my trip, when I can watch things, I'll remove the eggcrate. If he stays put, I'll arrange around where he is. If he wanders for more than a day or 2, I'll block him off again and he'll go up for adoption 
This sound ok?


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds fair enough. I bet he settles somewhere nice and will stay put.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's hoping 



disman_ca said:


> Sounds fair enough. I bet he settles somewhere nice and will stay put.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

You know for sure that you should stop power heads for few hours when you put it in or put anemone in the place with no strong flow.

What my wife did when we bring new one:

1) First she was holding it with the hand to the LR when we want it attached
2) When anemone glued itself to the LR, she covered it with the deep plate against flow (it is not exactly plate. you use it to make salad) this is from glass and you can see trough it.
It is just for few hours for anemone to attach itself properly, but if it does not like place, it will move anyway.

From my experience with 5 anemones (two of then were dead) - It can move within tank, but if it will not attach itself to the LR properly in the beginning, there is something wrong with and not really good consequences

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

My OBTA Loves flow, It moved from the bottom of my tank to the mid after 6months.

I added a 3" blue tip Sebae Anemone 4 months ago, And it hasent moved at all, But Its the size of a dnner plate no too.

My buddy bought a RBTA 4 weeks ago, It already split and has move2 feet from where it was placed.

Im thinking all BTA Move more then the rest, I could be wrong, But it seems that way.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I also have a pink that hasn't moved since the day I put him in.
Could have been just luck but even if it is, once he likes his spot he has stuck there.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Ahhhhh I don't know what to do...



sig said:


> You know for sure that you should stop power heads for few hours when you put it in or put anemone in the place with no strong flow.
> 
> What my wife did when we bring new one:
> 
> ...





Chromey said:


> My OBTA Loves flow, It moved from the bottom of my tank to the mid after 6months.
> 
> I added a 3" blue tip Sebae Anemone 4 months ago, And it hasent moved at all, But Its the size of a dnner plate no too.
> 
> ...





poobar said:


> I also have a pink that hasn't moved since the day I put him in.
> Could have been just luck but even if it is, once he likes his spot he has stuck there.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Ahhhhh I don't know what to do...


What do you mean?

I think we decided that you will take it 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, not if it's gonna split and move 2 feet/month in my tank! 



sig said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I think we decided that you will take it


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Scarey Yes But Its so worth it to me.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

For sure! Like I said, my green one is my favorite thing in my 90. 



Chromey said:


> Scarey Yes But Its so worth it to me.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not remember who said it, but " you will never know who will win the fight, until you get into it"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, you're hysterical  
Every time I think all is settled and I can just coast, I go and do something stupid like start a new tank or get a new critter.



sig said:


> I do not remember who said it, but " you will never know who will win the fight, until you get into it"


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> LOL, you're hysterical
> Every time I think all is settled and I can just coast, I go and do something stupid like start a new tank or get a new critter.


you are not unique. I am also perfect example and I think many others in this hobby

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, yea, I guess 



sig said:


> you are not unique. I am also perfect example and I think many others in this hobby


----------

